# Hard time finding homes



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

Is anyone else having a hard time finding homes for accidental or rescue litters? I can't seem to find anyone who likes rats . I put them on two Facebook groups to put their pics out there with a description of their personalities, what they eat, their age, that I handle them everyday, normal stuff. I also put on the description that they are not feeder rats or future breeders for feeders. I got one person who was interested, but after talking to him I realized he was looking for some cheap feeders, aka not my babies. A few other people commented stupid things like, " My cat would LOVVEEEEE them!" or " Yay! Let's by some rats! Not!". I'm not sure what to do at this point. Also, how much do you ask for the babies to make sure they don't become feeders? How much is too much?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I typically charge $15. And it's hit or miss with how easy it is to find homes. Sometimes I'll have 3-4 that I keep until they're close to 3 months. However, it kind of sounds like you're posting in the wrong places though I can understand if there's not a lot of options. You should try petfinder and craigslist. Craigslist you have to filter a little more with the people who contact you, but it's worth trying.


----------



## Meghann (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm about to start looking for homes for my rescue litter, but I would agree, it sounds like they aren't being put out to the right audience. I advise caution with craigslist, but you can definitely find good homes on there. For Facebook groups, I would suggest Rat Rehoming and Transportation, Rats Are Awesome (always advertising of rescue litters but has requirements for posting about intentional litters), Pet Mice and Rats, or The Rat Fan Club.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I think all the advice here is solid. The only thing I would add is to make sure your photos are top quality. People respond to clear, well-lit photos, and people seem to ignore blurry photos taken in poor light. I recommend putting your rats on a sheet of brightly colored fleece or flannel. If the rats are dark use light fleece, if they're light then use dark fleece. You're going for contrast. Turn on all the lights, make the room as bright as possible, and _do not use the flash on your camera! _Flashes can make animals look harsh. If you can put a toy in the photo, even better. 

I'm a professional cinematographer, and I do volunteer photography for a local rabbit rescue. Great photos WILL get your rats adopted.


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you guys for the advice! I did put the babies on Craigslist, but nothing yet. I will try the other suggestions as well. Also, I love the idea about the photos! I'm not much of a photographer, but I sure will try to make them look good! I might have homes for 2 of them through a friend who will give them a realllly good home. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## MOA (Sep 7, 2014)

To make sure they don't become feeders you could say you treated them with revolution as a preventative. It makes reptiles ill if consumed.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

MOA said:


> To make sure they don't become feeders you could say you treated them with revolution as a preventative. It makes reptiles ill if consumed.


I never knew that MOA. Do you have any documented proof of that? I'd certainly like to be able to back that claim up if I start using it.


----------



## MOA (Sep 7, 2014)

Let me search around and see if i can find proof of it..i dont remeber where i originally read it from tho


----------



## MOA (Sep 7, 2014)

I cant seem to find any solid proof of revolution harming reptiles but i found a few cases of pet stores putting up signs that say their rats had been treated and are not safe as feeders. I wish i could find where i originally read it! Has anyone else read this?


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

That is genius! I am sure that would deter reptile keepers from trying to buy from me. Good one MOA! As of right now, 2 of my boys have found homes. I am meeting a professor soon for him and his daughter to choose 2 females. I am so excited! That leaves just 3 females left to place in homes!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

MOA said:


> I cant seem to find any solid proof of revolution harming reptiles but i found a few cases of pet stores putting up signs that say their rats had been treated and are not safe as feeders. I wish i could find where i originally read it! Has anyone else read this?


I think the good thing about this is that most people would probably just believe it regardless of lack of proof since few people actually look these things up. The reptile people that might question it probably produce their own feeders anyway, so it's worth putting out there to keep the others away.


----------

